
6502 PRIMER: Building your own 6502 computer - tpmx
http://wilsonminesco.com/6502primer/
======
tpmx
Thanks to LIV2 for this post:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21877283](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21877283)

I think this sub-site deserves its own submission. It's delightful to read.

